# Do you like NT's?



## Repus (Feb 10, 2010)

If so, WHY?


----------



## Charlie Chaotic (Feb 17, 2009)

I ... LOVE ... Nts
Why? Well it's not just because I am one but also because I love the rationality. 
It's good when you are able to talk to someone and they don't have a blasted fit over something very little.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Charlie Chaotic said:


> I ... LOVE ... Nts
> Why? Well it's not just because I am one but also because I love the rationality.
> It's good when you are able to talk to someone and they don't have a blasted fit over something very little.


Being an NT doesn't mean you wouldn't in my experience. And being an NF, SP, or SJ doesn't mean that you would.

I do like NTs, though I don't take MBTI into account in life much. My sister is an INTJ and she is my best friend...sooo...But I don't think it has much to do with temperament as much as it does other personality factors.


----------



## Ehre (May 10, 2010)

Definitely. A good number of my best friends are NTs, as for why, I dunno, they strike me as cool and intelligent people.


----------



## ponyjoyride (May 7, 2010)

Yes, I love them. NFs and NTs are prone to unconventional thinking which I find attractive.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

yes, as pickled in some vinegar
because they are tasty 

I like smart balanced rational NTs because they are generally pleasant and interesting people to be around and I don't have to be cautious around them to not say something that might be perceived as critical. I don't like the irrational egoistical NTs because they are just difficult to get along with.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

I like all types just fine, that goes for NTs too, except for the ones who are convinced they are superior (a surprisingly large number, unfortunately...)


----------



## Tunesimah (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm kind of a borderline INFP/INTP anyways... so I get along with NTs just fine. 

Their hyper-competitiveness and ultra-objectivity can be annoying to me... but I probably get along with NTs better than NFs anyways. I'm just so reserved about my internal world that It's easier for me to interact with NTs... it just seems to be what I'm used to... 

If I hung around more NFs I probably would feel better and be more naturally myself... but it would be an difficult change for a time...


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

OctoberSkye said:


> I like all types just fine, that goes for NTs too, except for the ones who are convinced they are superior (a surprisingly large number, unfortunately...)


Is it really _that_ surprising? It's actually a self-defense mechanism.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

Slkmcphee said:


> Is it really _that_ surprising? It's actually a self-defense mechanism.


Self-defense mechanism... against what? I would think that actually being superior would go a lot further than arrogance. More action, less talk, and all that...


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

OctoberSkye said:


> Self-defense mechanism... against what? I would think that actually being superior would go a lot further than arrogance. More action, less talk, and all that...


A lot of smart people who feel the need to trumpet their superiority have anxiety that they really aren't that smart after all, that they will be failures, etc. Coupled with social awkwardness that a lot of NTs seem to feel, many NTs grow up telling themselves that their isolation is a result of their superiority...after all, what do they have in common with the common folk? 

It's hard growing up (or raising an) NT, too, because you learn at an early age that you are smart...adults tell you so and expect "big things" from you. My _four year old_ knows he is "so stinkin' smart" because my husband's grandmother constantly said so in front of him (she lived next door to us until recently). Already at the age of four, my youngest child perceives himself to be superior to his brother and sister, even though he doesn't have the skills of a 2nd grader or all the skills of a kindergartener _They_ perceive him to be more clever, though, because such things have been said in their presence. It's something I have had to work on. Little egos can be inflated or crushed early.

So, long story short, insecure/immature NTs feel the need to remind everyone who was blessed with with the brains....constantly. It's all they got. For some, it's all they've ever had.


----------



## infpnerdgirl (May 3, 2010)

NT's are great! They are all so funny! They're just really clever and hilarious.


----------



## under skies (Jun 9, 2010)

I admire NTs, usually from afar. I'm honestly a little intimidated by them.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Apparently, I like NTP as most of my non family relations are with INTP or ENTP people. I don't tend to enjoy talking to them online though. I get a different vibe from their conversations. roud:

As for a blanket reason why I like them, I have no clue. I like people on a individual level. It may be simply a coincidence.

I wish I could find some good NF friends in real life though...


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

i like individuals more than specific types...i have however noticed that i do tend to make NT friends almost as easily as NF ones. not sure why; maybe it's a sense of humor thing? 

online the differences in thought process can be more pronounced, i think, but even then i have made online buddies that are NTs. this can be surprising to me, as i see myself as a more impulsive emotional type, not linear and often illogical in expression.... maybe they just like to laugh at me.

i like 'em anyway.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

under skies said:


> I admire NTs, usually from afar. I'm honestly a little intimidated by them.


I'm always amazed to read comments like this... I don't feel intimidating


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

no i dont...



hahahaha just kidding, i like em.. sometimes.. when their not calling me out on my illogical behavior and im not calling them robots we come to this even plane of understanding... 

its hard to explain to a none intuitive an abstract idea. so i need them around me so i can actually make sense. lol


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah. NT's are pretty. They do sometimes make me angry, but they always make up for it.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

*Adjusts crown*

That's right, there you go, keep bowing... 

:laughing:

Heh, in all seriousness though, I don't have too many issues with NFs in real life, unless I have to be around them for prolonged periods of time. Ask this in the SJ forum, however, and I don't think there'll be much singing of praises...


----------



## Navis Amoris (Feb 21, 2010)

I like them as conversation partners. I usually go to NTs for answers or when I need someone to bounce my ideas off of. NTs who show the behavior Slkmcphee talked about get old really fast though. I notice this behavior mostly in INTJs and sometimes ENTJs, but don't find it all that common in INTPs (they'll just lash out when you call them illogical, which some are). 

As for romance, I don't think it'd be a good match. In relationships I find NT rationality a mood killer (I don't always want to analyze whether something is true or false; sometimes it doesn't matter). I'd only consider ENTPs I guess. Their bouncy ways and humor take the edge of the NT's "this is serious business"-attitude.


----------



## Efthalia (Jul 18, 2010)

I wouldn't say I've met much, but yes, I love rationals, especially introverted rationals. I'm not sure why. Maybe it's because of their sense of humor or because they balance a bit of my feeling preference. Oh, and I also love physics, so there's a conversation starter. I also like to get taken a bit out of my emotional sphere. Maybe it's the Te trying to tug me really hard...


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

Most of my friends seem to be NTs sooo yeah, I'm fond of them. Never gave it much thought as to why, but we don't (didn't) seem to hit it off romantically though.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I'm an INTJ, and I tend to get along well with a number of NFs. Next to fellow NTs, NFs make up the largest block of my close friends. I lean towards thinking it's the N, the S/N seeming to me to be the biggest difference in the war people approach life. 

Also, the last part of this post catches my attention



Linnifae said:


> Most of my friends seem to be NTs sooo yeah, I'm fond of them. Never gave it much thought as to why, but we *don't (didn't) seem to hit it off romantically though.*


I both agree and have an addition. I agree that I don't usually hit it off romantically with the majority of NFs I encounter. I usually offend or upset them before I even get to know them that well. But the times that I have had relationships with NFs, they provide a good balance/compliment for me. The relationship I had with an NF worked for as long as it did perhaps because it wasn't a particularly sensitive NF. Although to provide a counterpoint, the relationship did end because I was being "emotionally distant," so take this with a grain of salt...or a mound. :tongue:

On a semi-related note, I'd be curious to see what come of you guys/girls think of us INTJs specifically, or some of your experiences with us.


----------



## Efthalia (Jul 18, 2010)

Valdyr said:


> On a semi-related note, I'd be curious to see what come of you guys/girls think of us INTJs specifically, or some of your experiences with us.


I know 3 INTJs in real life. (I know a fourth one who claims to be, but I don't believe him...) One was a little too full of himself and a bit self-centered, but he made for good entertainment...sometimes. 

The second was my history teacher. He was awesome. I loved his humor. One of my favorite teachers. He could make you feel really bad really easily, though, but that was probably because most people liked him. I kept one of the good luck cards he gave me--it almost made me cry before. I'm pretty sure my indecision got to his nerve. A lot.

The third is a very good friend of mine. She was a fellow nerd, and we had lots of classes together. It made me feel really bad that people talked behind her back. I guess she sometimes came off a little too harsh. She was _very_ honest when it came to criticism, but I think she knew that. I think she said before how she sort of felt bad for the papers she peer graded. She wasn't exactly the most well-liked person, but I thought, I think she's cool. People in general just couldn't understand her. But yeah, we're good friends. We complained to each other about other people. We shared our nerdy moments, a lot of them. Not sure what else to say.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I love NTs, whether they're teachers, peers, online chat buddies. They're (like Efthalia said) highly entertaining and it's fun to bounce ideas off of them. I actually consider NTs among the most attractive for their personality in relationships, soooo... :mellow:

As for INTJs in particular, I don't think I know any irl. :crying: Which is such a pity.


----------



## faeriegal713 (Sep 29, 2009)

From my limited interactions with NTs, I have had many good experiences. But the same can be said of SJs and SPs and NFs as well. I think there is much more to do with the people in general and how well rounded/developed they are. Part of it may also be my tendency to vacillate between my typical Fi and turning on Ti, especially in an NTs presence. That doesn't mean that I'm necessarily right/correct, just that we can have a good discussion without tempers flaring much.

I think in general, most of my interactions have been with INTxs, which probably would explain why we get along a bit better. The N and I together mean we don't have to explain as much and understand that skipping a few steps of logic is not only reasonable, but sometimes necessary to keep a conversation from getting bogged down. :wink: S's tend not to understand that as well (don't get me started on some of the rigid S's I've known. Rant is long rant is long rant. :frustrating the jumps from one thought to the next and how it's not something that I'm doing to frustrate them. So perhaps it's not as much the NT bit as just the N bit that I appreciate the most. :laughing:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I love NT's. they're awesome in every way possible.

My opinion *is not* biased in any way.


----------



## jasonm (May 24, 2010)

Yes, I connect exceptionally well with NTs.

In fact they're the ones, say out of a group, that I usually become closet with. I can easily determine if they’re NTs pretty quick. I've found them to be similarly unique and individualistic in both interests and opinions as I am; and this is often something I don't find in many people. I can talk with an NT for hours and never really get board. If I was ever to go into business my partner would likely be an NT. Finally, though we are very different in some ways, those differences seem to be intriguing to each of us rather than divisive or problematic. 


Cheers
:happy:


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

my best friend and sister are NFs 
INFP and ENFJ respectively 

we have great relationships ,seeing the world in ways that the other cant but still having enough common ground to be able to come together 

the T and F disparity seems as though its the biggest but in reality i feel its the N and S disparity that i cant deal with (relatively)


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

NTs stimulate me intellectually. I work with a lot of NTs (most of my uni professors are NTs) and they've really helped me develop my "T" faculties. I'm not a good debater, but I like debating, and NTs are always ready to do that. Also they're just so damn interesting to talk to.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes I do. 
I like seeing the world through their eyes, a different perspective to mine. Also, the intellectual stimultion is always good.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

It's nice to feel loved by all these NF's.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

I like NT's cause I'm very logical myself, even though I'm a feeler. I love having deep and 'intellectual' conversations with them, but I do struggle when it comes to just chilling out. Most of them just take everything you say so seriously, it gets a bit irritating. But other than that, great people! :happy:

ETA. Here are the percentages I got at some test:
ENFJ
81%
INFJ
75%
ESFJ
74%
I*NT*J
68%
E*NT*J
67%


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, to return the compliment I think NF's are beans. And when I say beans, I mean cool beans.

I guess cute beans might work too for NF's. It seems like NF's encompass all that is cute in the world (for females at least).


----------



## Shurikun (Aug 2, 2010)

Some of my best friends are NTs, ahaha. Our personalities tend to FOIL eachother quite well, and we can have discussions that are serious yet jokey. 

I guess some NFs could find them blunt, but I just see it as honest. They can usually give me a lot of constructive criticism, which also helps. Plus, they can always counteract my zaniness with their quick wit ohoho.

And they always seem to have random facts and ideas, and yeah. I'll probably come back and add some more later


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, I'm super fond of NTs (and basically all "N" types I've met in general.) I think deep people like N's are just so much more interesting, more enjoyable to speak to, and simply delightfully mysterious, and yet despite their mystery, their complexity is easier to understand for me. And NTs (particularly INT's, who are the only ones I've met) are simply incredibly likable to me. They're just so interesting, intelligent, deep, and I cherish their rationality.
- My brother, whose probably closest to me in the entire world, is an INTP, and it's interesting, because I think because of him I've developed a pretty strong thinker. Anyway, he's also been an confidant to me, who helps me through problems, he's always been a mentor, whose taught me his morals, his values, and how to be an intellectual, and he's simply the best big brother ever! 
-AndI simply adore my two friends, one an INTJ, and the other an XNTJ. I love their wit, their ability to think deeply from different sides (which sometimes, I feel even my XNFPs friends can't), and other things I can't put my finger on. ^_^


----------



## Roland (Jun 1, 2009)

Beyond banter, and doing activites, I cannot stand NTs. 
Unless they already agree with your point of view, there's no changing their minds. It takes them so long to understand your point of view, im talking about hours or days, once its really sunk into their heads, then they don't even acknowledge that they learnt it from you. CHRIST. I can only stand them in short doses.


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

I am married to an INTJ, so I can safely say I love at least one. We often come to the same conclusions on things but we usually get there by taking two different paths of reasoning.


----------



## myosotis (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes. They are mad sexy :tongue:

They're interesting to debate with. I love talking to them!


----------

